# DIY bike trailer.



## mtnbiker7 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm trying to build a trailer to pull with my bike. The purpose of it is to carry whatever I need when I to trail maintence or go bike camping. The thing is I don't know how to build one. I've come up with some ides but I'm still not sure. Would anyone be able to post any pictures of theirs, ideas on how to build one, or links to other sites. Thanks.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.instructables.com/tag/?q...pe:forumTopic=on&type:forumTopic=on&sort=none

best website ever for DIY projects. look at all the ones there, and pick one that u like the most, and then it has step by step instructions on how to do it (with pictures usually).


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out Atomic Zombie's cyclebully trailer. http://www.atomiczombie.com/main.aspx?click=plans

Without the batteries and motor Ive been thinking it might be interesting.


----------

